# Pottery?



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Does anyone here make a living with pottery?

I have heard that making urns to hold cremated ashes is a good line of work. No offense intended..... How would one market these? I suppose they could be made for pet ashes as well?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

:smiley-laughing013:I heard that it was a dying business.


----------



## SurvivalBus (Sep 18, 2010)

check local Funeral Homes in the area, some may market them in there show rooms, or let your post a ad in there catalog, the corp homes are just walmarts for the dead, but you would have more luck with family owned and smaller homes

just my 2 cents


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, urns for pet ashes are indeed available. Our vet carries a few. You might want to check with vet offices to see if they'd be interested.


----------



## skwentnaflyer (Mar 9, 2009)

Could also open an Etsy shop, that's specialized enough that you might have a good niche. Etsy has a lot of pottery, but I haven't seen urns, although I've never searched for that specifically either.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

If you have an ebay account look up African Violet Pot and click on completed listings. Look at the prices ! This seems to be a good market that I have monitored for years. Our family sells african violets and the pots (sometimes) sell more than the plants.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, I have thought the same thing about orchid pots. Nice orchid pots with adequate air flow aren't easy to find!


----------

